# Caponata



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

It happens every year about this time. The zucchini bandits are out in force. Leave your car unlocked, and you’re likely to find a bag of zukes left on the back seat. Go out for a few hours, and you’ll trip on a basket of yellow squash when you come home. 

The upside: This is a great time to make Caponata---the Italian (primarily Sicilian) version of Ratatouille. Either way, it’s a great way of using up tons of produce from the summer garden or farmers market.

This recipe makes a whole bunch. If you intend canning it, make the whole recipe. If not, cutting it by two thirds will still give you plenty. I’ve converted it for you, and the smaller amounts are in parens:

*Caponata*

3 (1) eggplants, diced
3 (1) each zucchini & yellow squash, diced
1-3 (1) garlic cloves, mashed
2 (1) med) large onions, diced
1 ½ (1/2) cups red wine vinegar
2 (2 tsp) tbls sugar
2 (2 tsp) fresh oregano, chopped
2 (2 tsp) tbls flat leaf parsley, chopped
1 (1/3) cup roasted red peppers, sliced
1 (1/3) cup black olives, chopped
2 (2/3) cups tomato sauce
2 (2 tsp) tbls capers

Sauté eggplant, zucchini, yellow squash and garlic separately. Combine in a large bowl. 

Combine vinegar and sugar. Cook until reduced and syrupy. Sauté onion, adding oregano and parsley at the very end. Combine with veggies

Add the roast red peppers and olives to the veggies. 

Pour in the tomato sauce and capers and combine well. 

If canning, fill pints or half pints with the mixture and process 20 minutes at 10 pounds pressure.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yup...Caponata is great stuff, as are other Italian recipes WITHOUT pasta! Most folks think of pasta or pizza when they think of Italian, but there are one heck of a lot of GREAT Italian recipes without either!!! That includes steak recipes, pork, soups, salads, etc. DON'T EVEN get me started on bruchetta, anti-pasta, tomatos w/fresh basil and mozzarella/romano, etc. You can make an entire meal on ALL of it, or just concentrate on one item with the others as sides!

And, if you MUST have pasta, then use it as a side, simply tossed with extra virgin olive oil and parmesan, and maybe some fresh chopped basil. Nothing better!!!


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Wadda ya know about its keeping qualities, Sprtsracer? Someone recently told me that it keeps two days longer than forever in the fridge. But I wouldn't know. Once I open a jar it doesn't last long enough to test shelf life.


----------

